# HILFE..trotz bluray und full hd kein wirklicher high definition genuss



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

hi,

wie der thread-titel bereits verrät habe ich ein kleines problem beim schauen von blurays am pc..


zunächst zur hard- und software:

- samsung syncmaster p2450 (1.080p)
- lg bh10ls30 blyray-laufwerk
- cyberlink power dvd 9 ultra
- auflösung 1.920x1.080 (nativ) via dvi kabel


*ABER* ich war  gestern bei nem kumpel und wir haben "the expendables" auf seinem  samsung tv der 7er serie über die ps3 geschaut.. das bild war einfach sagenhaft gut..

tja ich dachte mir, mal schauen, ob es bei mir daheim am pc auch so  ausschaut --> *nein sieht es nicht!!* 
der film war mit einem leichten  _"schnee"_ überzogen und hatte dadurch nicht die wirkliche hd qualität.. 


*woran liegt das???????* 

- ist dvi irgendwie schlechter als hdmi??
- ist der software player daran schuld??
- oder ist die verwendete hardware nicht in ordnung??


grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

An DVI wird es nicht liegen, da DVI auch FUll-HD "übertragen" kann.
Hardware schließe ich auch aus.

Von daher bleibt nur die Software.

Edit: Hab mal kurz gegoogelt und irgendwo stand das deine genutzte Software nicht mehr für aktuelle Blu Rays unterstützt wird, sprich aktuelle 2011 Blu Rays können nicht mehr abgespiet werden, aber abgespielt wird es ja bei dir, nur in schlechter quali...mmh

Quelle: PowerDVD9 Ultra keine Blu-Ray-Disc-Kompatibilittsupdates mehr! - MCE-Community.de


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

danke füpr die info..

ich glaub ich werd mir erstmal die trail version von powerdvd11 ultra bei chip.de ziehen und schauen obs dann besser geht..


hatte nur kurz die befürchtung, dass meine hardware evtl nicht die beste ist (was sicherlich auch so ist, aber full hd qualität bei blu rays sollte allemal geschafft werden - sowohl vom laufwerk, als auch vom monitor!!)


das dvi quasi die hdmi variante für den pc ist, wusste cih bereits.. aber mir war nicht klar, ob es evtl. durch ein hdmi kabel vielleicht eine bessere übertragung gibt oder sowas.. also verstehst du?? ^^


wenn ich meinen monitor via hdmi anschließe, dann ist auch die auflösung völlig verstellt und etwas verschwommen, obwohl nichts an den einstellungen geändert wurde.. bei dvi mit der nativen full hd auflösung gibt es keine probleme..


dass ich einen zweiten monitor nebenher laufen habe, welcher kein hd (nicht einmal annähernd ^^) kann, ist kein problem, oder??


grüße und danke für die rasche antwort!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

Der zweite Monitor sollte kein Problem sein, eigentlich ^^ Aber man kann das ja mal einfach ausprobieren, den abzubauen und nur den FHD Monitor dran lassen.

Dein Gedanken mit HDMI DVI kann ich verstehen, aber der einzige Unterschied ist, wie du vllt ja schon weißt, das HDMI auch noch Audio Übertragen kann.
Wieso dein Monitor jetzt verschwommen ist wenn du HDMI bentutzt versteh ich nicht, inwiefern verstellt er sich denn? ALso verstellt er de Auflösung niedriger oder wie? Dann stell sie doch einfach wieder hoch ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ALso verstellt er de Auflösung niedriger oder wie? Dann stell sie doch einfach wieder hoch ^^



 scherzkeks.. 

nee die auflösung verstellt sich insofern, dass der bildschirmrand nicht mehr das ende des desktops darstellt.. ich habe alle einstellungen sowohl am monitor, als auch am pc probiert.. aber es lässt sich nicht einstellen.. sehr komisch, aber an sich auch egal, denn dvi genügt ja vollkommen, denn wozu sollte ich via hdmi kabel eine audiospur übertragen lassen  dafür habe ich meine soundkarte ^^


ich werde erstmal - sobald ich zeit habe - die neue player-software ausprobieren, vielleicht liegt es wirklich nur daran..


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2011)

> Edit: Hab mal kurz gegoogelt und irgendwo stand das deine genutzte  Software nicht mehr für aktuelle Blu Rays unterstützt wird, sprich  aktuelle 2011 Blu Rays können nicht mehr abgespiet werden, aber  abgespielt wird es ja bei dir, nur in schlechter quali...mmh
> 
> Quelle: PowerDVD9 Ultra keine Blu-Ray-Disc-Kompatibilittsupdates mehr! - MCE-Community.de


Das ist ja mal gut zu wissen und klingt voll nach Abzocke.


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

naja oder weiterentwicklung der technik bei der herstellung von blurays usw.

dennoch gebe ich dir im gewissen rahmen recht..


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

sorry für doppelpost!!

gibt es beim dvi kabel unterschiede?? könnte das auch ein grund sein??


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

Siehe hier:
Digital Visual Interface


----------



## Do Berek (20. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest schon ein 24+1 Pin Kabel verwenden um wirklich alle Informationen an den Monitor zu senden,sprich DVI-D.
Bei meinem Syncmaster war nur ein analoges Kabel dabei und der Wechsel auf DVI-D hat schon einiges gebracht...


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

ah danke für die info.. ich werd nachher mal die pins zählen 
das wusste ich zwar, aber dachte, dass man beim syncmaster gleich das optimale kabel dazu bekommt.. aber mal schauen was ich für eins habe..

brauch ich dvi-d oder dvi-d (dual link) für die beste leistung??


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> Digital Visual Interface


 
Lesen hilft  haha ich zietiere mal



> Zudem ist es möglich, zwei digitale Signale zugleich zu übertragen (Dual-Link), womit dann höhere Auflösungen möglich sind.



Also bei FHD wird es glaube ich keinen Unterschied machen


----------



## Do Berek (20. Oktober 2011)

Dual Link bedeutet eigentlich nur das es analog und digital beherrscht,aber wenn du den Monitor nicht an analoge Quellen anschliesst reicht DVI-D(Single) eigentlich aus...


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

ja lesen hilft, aber fragen auch, dann lesen andere 

danke für die hilfe jungs!!


----------



## 5am (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich lese auch gerne, habe mir aber angewöhnt, auch mal was zu schreiben, um meinen Beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2011)

Was sagt denn dein HDCP Status?


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

der sagt es ist alles okay.. 
bin zwar gerade nicht zu hause, aber gestern abend war noch alles in ordnung..


----------



## _PeG_ (21. Oktober 2011)

so ich habe nun endlich zeit gefunden.. es ist ein dvi-d kabel..

habe jetzte auch die trailversion von powerdvd 11, *ABER das bild ist nicht wirklich besser..
*
*
woran liegt das nur??*


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (26. Oktober 2011)

Es liegt ganz einfach am Monitor . Es ist ja wohl klar , das ein 200 Euro Monitörschen kein Land gegen ein zb. Samsung D 7000 sieht .

Wenn man wert auf gute Bildqualität legt , dann brauch man mit einem Monitor für den PC garnicht anfangen . das liegt unter anderem an den ganzen Verschlimmverbesserern . Dafür haben Monitore halt meistens nen guten Input Lag , was man von den Homecinema TVs ja nicht gerade behaupten kann .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Oktober 2011)

Könnte natürlich auch sein, aber ich denke das auch ein "Monitörschen" das gut darstellen kann und auch sollte


----------



## _PeG_ (27. Oktober 2011)

ja das mit dem monitor habe ich auch schon bedacht.. 

und das mein monitor im vergleich zu dem samsung tv keinen stich sieht, war mir klar.. 

ABER dieser fiese "schnee" ist ja wirklich unerträglich und mit sowas hatte ich nicht gerechnet.. wenn full hd draufsteht, dann möchte ich auch full hd haben!! suche mir meine komponenten doch nicht einfach so zusammen.. ist ziemlich ärgerlich.. 

muss wohl "demnächst" mal nen neuer monitor her.. hat jemand eine empfehlung bzw. kennt sich jemand da aus?? ich möchte eben den vollen full hd genuss!! 


grüße


----------



## _PeG_ (25. November 2011)

*ich muss den thread nochmal ins leben rufen!!*


also habe derzeit alles an software aktualisiert was geht.. hardware ist noch dieselbe wie beschrieben.. 


ich habe als test mal "300" eingelegt und gestartet, das bild ist wirklich schrecklich!! auch bei "transformers 3" ist das bild nicht entsprechend der erwartung..
es sieht aus wie eine dvd und die dvd (lag transformers 3 bei) sieht aus wie vhs..


ich habe bereits dvi und kdmi kabel getestet, aber kein unterschied!! 
auch am monitor habe ich av und pc modus probiert, aber kein anderes ergebnis!! 



*
HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woran könnte es nur liegen????????? *


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

Ist das Bild bei sonstige Aktivitäten (Spielen z.B.) zufriedenstellend? Falls ja kann der Monitor und das Kabel nix dafür. Ein P2450 über DVI wird ja wohl ein ordentliches FullHD Bild hinbekommen, also was für ein Unsinn hier wieder erzählt wird...

Es klingt stark nach ein Problem mit Cyberlinksoftware und HDCP. HDCP ist der Kopierschutz im Bluray der die Bildqualität runterrechnet wenn irgendein Fehler in der Wiedergabekette (BR-Laufwerk-Software-Monitor) auftritt. Man liest oft Probleme mit Cyberlink und Bluray Wiedergabe am PC. Mein Tipp: im Internet gibts genug High Quality FullHD Material, z.B. Filmtrailer. Versuche die abzuspielen und schaust ob die Bildqualität gut ist. Falls ja dann schmeiß sofort Cyberlink von deinem PC und besorg die was ordentliches.


----------



## _PeG_ (26. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ist das Bild bei sonstige Aktivitäten (Spielen z.B.) zufriedenstellend? Falls ja kann der Monitor und das Kabel nix dafür. Ein P2450 über DVI wird ja wohl ein ordentliches FullHD Bild hinbekommen, also was für ein Unsinn hier wieder erzählt wird...
> 
> Es klingt stark nach ein Problem mit Cyberlinksoftware und HDCP. HDCP ist der Kopierschutz im Bluray der die Bildqualität runterrechnet wenn irgendein Fehler in der Wiedergabekette (BR-Laufwerk-Software-Monitor) auftritt. Man liest oft Probleme mit Cyberlink und Bluray Wiedergabe am PC. Mein Tipp: im Internet gibts genug High Quality FullHD Material, z.B. Filmtrailer. Versuche die abzuspielen und schaust ob die Bildqualität gut ist. Falls ja dann schmeiß sofort Cyberlink von deinem PC und besorg die was ordentliches.



vielen dank für deine ausführungen.. 
das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, denn doe hardware ist allemal fullhd tauglich!! 
auch dvi reicht ja vollkommen für fullhd aus!! (alternativ habe ich sogar noch ein hdmi kabel, aber ist ja unnütz)

hast du auch eine empfehlung für einen wirklich guten bluray player (software)??



übrigens gestern hatte ich auch bei der bluray "300" den hinweis, das die bluray nicht unterstützt wird wegen irgend nem digitalen zeug (und da stand etwas von hdcp)..

grüße




EDIT: *ich habe mal bei google geschaut, hast du evtl. einen link, der mir tatsächlich full hd anzeigt?? 

und das ich einen zweiten monitor (philips 190c) der kein full hd kann, ist kein problem oder - würde mich überraschen, da es ja mit einem extra kabel via dvi adapter angeschlossen wurde..
*


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> vielen dank für deine ausführungen..
> das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, denn doe hardware ist allemal fullhd tauglich!!
> auch dvi reicht ja vollkommen für fullhd aus!! (alternativ habe ich sogar noch ein hdmi kabel, aber ist ja unnütz)
> 
> hast du auch eine empfehlung für einen wirklich guten bluray player (software)??



Da ich am PC kein Bluray gucke muss dir da wohl ein anderer helfen. An der Hardware sollte es wie gesagt nicht liegen, auch dein Zweitmonitor soll kein Hindernis darstellen. 
DVI überträgt übrigens dasselbe wie HDMI (nur ohne Ton), und dass die Bildqualität vom Kabel abhängen soll ist bei digitale Signale ein Gerücht. Rein Technisch gesehen kann da gar kein Unterschied auftreten, außer das Kabel ist durch und man hat gar kein Bild mehr 



_PeG_ schrieb:


> EDIT: *ich habe mal bei google geschaut, hast du evtl. einen link, der mir tatsächlich full hd anzeigt??
> 
> *


 
H.264 Demo Clips | H264info.com Hier hast du ein bisschen Full HD Material


----------



## FatBoo (26. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Es klingt stark nach ein Problem mit Cyberlinksoftware und HDCP. HDCP ist der Kopierschutz im Bluray der die Bildqualität runterrechnet wenn irgendein Fehler in der Wiedergabekette (BR-Laufwerk-Software-Monitor) auftritt. Man liest oft Probleme mit Cyberlink und Bluray Wiedergabe am PC. Mein Tipp: im Internet gibts genug High Quality FullHD Material, z.B. Filmtrailer. Versuche die abzuspielen und schaust ob die Bildqualität gut ist. Falls ja dann schmeiß sofort Cyberlink von deinem PC und besorg die was ordentliches.


 
Bez. HDCP stimme ich dir zu, aber anständiges FullHD-Material im Internet zu finden ist gar nicht mal soooo einfach. Habe auch einmal ein Musikvideo (13min) in 1080p gesucht. Die meisten Versionen lagen mit ~175MB weit unter dem üblichen Datei-Umfang eines HD-Filmchens. Die "echte" Datei hatte dann ziemlich genau 1GB -> sichtbar besseres Resultat.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. November 2011)

Kauf dir n FullHD Fernseher uns verbinde ihn mit dem PC. 
Mit so kleiner Bildfläche sieht FullHD auch nicht schön aus.^^

Du könntest das K-Lite Codec Pack installieren und die Film dann mit dem WMP oder WMP Classic wiedergeben.


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Kauf dir n FullHD Fernseher uns verbinde ihn mit dem PC.
> Mit so kleiner Bildfläche sieht FullHD auch nicht schön aus.^^


 
Gerade weil die Bildfläche klein ist sollte das Bild feiner aussehen  aber aufm 50" LCD machts halt mehr Spaß


----------



## _PeG_ (27. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> DVI überträgt übrigens dasselbe wie HDMI (nur  ohne Ton), und dass die Bildqualität vom Kabel abhängen soll ist bei  digitale Signale ein Gerücht. Rein Technisch gesehen kann da gar kein  Unterschied auftreten, außer das Kabel ist durch und man hat gar kein  Bild mehr


 
 ich weiß.. 
 aber danke für deine hilfe..




FatBoo schrieb:


> aber anständiges FullHD-Material im Internet zu  finden ist gar nicht mal soooo einfach. Habe auch einmal ein Musikvideo  (13min) in 1080p gesucht. Die meisten Versionen lagen mit ~175MB weit  unter dem üblichen Datei-Umfang eines HD-Filmchens. Die "echte" Datei  hatte dann ziemlich genau 1GB -> sichtbar besseres Resultat.


 
da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!! steht zwar immer fullhd dran, aber ist es oftmals gar nicht..




Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Kauf dir n FullHD Fernseher uns verbinde ihn mit dem PC.
> Mit so kleiner Bildfläche sieht FullHD auch nicht schön aus.^^
> 
> Du könntest das K-Lite Codec Pack installieren und die Film dann mit dem WMP oder WMP Classic wiedergeben.


 
leider kein geld und fullhd *MUSS* auch auf meinem monitor funktionieren!!






danke für eure ausführungen, aber leider bin ich noch kein stück weiter.. beim blu ray schauen fehlt bei mir einfach diese enorme räumliche tiefe (ansätze sind natürlich zu erkennen) und es ist tlw. gerade in dunklen szenen "grieselig"..


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*push*

gucke gerade "28 weeks later" (blu ray) und bin von der qualität entsetzt.. bin am ende meines lateins bzgl. dieser sache!! 




Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Kauf dir n FullHD Fernseher uns verbinde ihn mit dem PC.
> Mit so kleiner Bildfläche sieht FullHD auch nicht schön aus.^^
> 
> Du könntest das K-Lite Codec Pack installieren und die Film dann mit dem WMP oder WMP Classic wiedergeben.


 
versucht, doch geht irgendwie nicht..


----------



## danomat (13. Dezember 2011)

Treiber alle neu? Graka? Laufwerk Firmware? Manuelles Update von der Player Software? Das war bei mir eine Scheiß Prozedur. 
Ich hatte das gleiche Laufwerk im alten Rechner. Hält nur einen bw2443 @1900x1200 aber alles gestochen scharf. 
Hast du noch ein DVD lw im pc um einen Direkten Vergleich zu machen? Oder Monitor an einem Laptop oder anderen pc anschließen ?

Und Spiel mal die DVD mit vlc ab. Is dann die Qualität auch so schlecht?


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Treiber alle neu? Graka? Laufwerk Firmware? Manuelles Update von der Player Software? Das war bei mir eine Scheiß Prozedur.
> Ich hatte das gleiche Laufwerk im alten Rechner. Hält nur einen bw2443 @1900x1200 aber alles gestochen scharf.
> Hast du noch ein DVD lw im pc um einen Direkten Vergleich zu machen? Oder Monitor an einem Laptop oder anderen pc anschließen ?
> 
> Und Spiel mal die DVD mit vlc ab. Is dann die Qualität auch so schlecht?


 

- habe kein dvd-laufwerk
- eigentlich ist alles auf dem neuesten stand
- firmware update auch aktuell


das ist echt zum ausflippen --> gerade die dunklen szenen sehen einfach nicht wirklich gut aus..



blu rays kann man nicht mit dem vlc player abspielen oder sehe ich das falsch?? das geht doch nur mit käuflich erworbenen produkten, weil man sonst den kopierschutz der blu ray umgehen könnte..


ich habe alles probiert, von vlc bis hin zum media player classic.. entweder es geht gar nicht oder es gibt weder menü noch toneinstellungsmöglichkeiten..

es sieht einfach nicht nach full hd aus!!!!


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2012)

Hast du mal die Auflösung 1080*i* 25Hz probiert?


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Auflösung 1080*i* 25Hz probiert?


 
nee bisher noch nicht.. was bringt das?? werde es heute abend mal testen..
ich glaube wie bereits erwähnt, dass dieses dumme hdcp irgendwie probleme macht!! 



*EDIT:* gibt es probleme, wenn ich parallel zwei (mit unterschiedlichen auflösungen versehene) monitore an der gtx570 angeschlossen habe?????


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass du dich eher in was reinsteigerst. Auch ich habe früher Blu-rays auf meinem PC geschaut und danach auf einen Fernseher samt Blu-ray Player gewechselt. Die Lösung des PCs hatte aus irgendeinem Grund nicht die geringste Chance gegen den Fernseher und sah auch deutlichst schlechter aus. Dort sah ich mehr Bildkorn als sonstirgendwo.

Zu deinen Filmen: 

300 hat Schnee im Bild, weil das als Stilmittel eingesetzt wird. 28 Weeks Later ist ebenfalls nicht als Referenz in Sachen Bildqualität bekannt, eher das Gegenteil.

Wenn du immer noch denkst, dass da was nicht stimmt, dann fotografiere das Bild, das die Blu-rays machen, bitte einfach mal ab. Dann sehe ich, ob es so aussieht wie bei mir damals.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Januar 2012)

dieser gedanke kam mir nun auch schon.. 
vorallem weil ich jetzt blu rays auf nem 46 zoll samsung ue46d7090 von nem kumpel gewohnt bin.. und mir ist bewusst, dass dies nicht als vergleich dienen kann, da der tv und meine hardware ganz andere voraussetzungen haben!!

ich weiß dass "300" sehr stark mit stilistischen mitteln arbeit und gerade dadurch so unverwechselbar ist.. aber auch bei anderen streifen wirkt der schnee gerade und hauptsächlichj in dunklen szenen echt nicht sonderlich schön.. 

da ich aber bereits alles probiert habe, wird es wohl so bleiben bis ich geld für einen großen samsung ue46d8090 zusammen habe 

ich danke trotzdem nochmal allen für eure bemühungen..


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema... hab auchma in meinem Treibermenü den HDCP Test gemacht und da steht dass HDCP mit meinem 19" SyncMaster 940BW gegeben ist, aber net mit meinem 1080p 23,6" LG Flatron W2443T?


----------



## danomat (5. Januar 2012)

Probier ma nur 1 Monitor


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2012)

Immernoch Fehlanzeige.


----------

